# My first Aquadive



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

So, I just pulled the trigger on the Poseidon pre order. I have been into dive watches since my early dive days in the 90's. Have owned just about every major dive watch brand made and still own most. Still have my old mid 90's Citizen Aqualand and my 90's Seadweller. These days, I don't dive anymore, but the love for diver watches has never left me and honestly, I would rather wear a diver than any other style of watch 24/7. Somehow, one of the few brands with history that has escaped me is Aquadive. Not sure why. Then on the public forum, this limited was posted and what caught my eye was the yellow!!! Yellow!!!! and like a Cuda to shiny fish, I was hooked. Bam placed the preorder this morning. I cannot wait. In fact, I have a Caribbean trip coming up next year with some shallow diving, and will likely take this watch with me and no puter. 

Those that have already received theirs would love to see pics and impressions.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Stellite said:


> So, I just pulled the trigger on the Poseidon pre order. I have been into dive watches since my early dive days in the 90's. Have owned just about every major dive watch brand made and still own most. Still have my old mid 90's Citizen Aqualand and my 90's Seadweller. These days, I don't dive anymore, but the love for diver watches has never left me and honestly, I would rather wear a diver than any other style of watch 24/7. Somehow, one of the few brands with history that has escaped me is Aquadive. Not sure why. Then on the public forum, this limited was posted and what caught my eye was the yellow!!! Yellow!!!! and like a Cuda to shiny fish, I was hooked. Bam placed the preorder this morning. I cannot wait. In fact, I have a Caribbean trip coming up next year with some shallow diving, and will likely take this watch with me and no puter.
> 
> Those that have already received theirs would love to see pics and impressions.


You'll be really happy you purchased this one!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> You'll be really happy you purchased this one!


Honestly, I can't stop staring at the pictures of it. There is something about those yellow highlights and strap. But in reality what sold me on the watch was the ETA 2893 movement. I consider the 2892 one of the great movements of the last century. It is the best auto movement ETA has ever made by a long shot. It is inherently more accurate than the 2824 in all it's versions and it is one of the dimensionally smallest auto movements made. IMO Omega never should have moved away from this movement. My first one in my omega smp from the 90's went 18 years without a service and ran perfect. Took it in for service and internally the movement was in excellent condition according to the service center. So to get a quality dive watch, with a top shelf movement, limited edition to boot for under 2k, is a no brainer honestly. And since I have not owned an Aquadive, it fits right in.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, you’ll soon be one of the brand’s biggest fans. It screams “tool watch,” and we all know the term is thrown around too much these days, all Aquadive watches are just that.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

This will not be your last AD...


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

One of the better dive watches available from both a functional and stylistic standpoint in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm pretty pissed... after being held up in Customs, it got released yesterday. Got the normal notices, "Delivery before 10:30", etc. I wait and I wait until I can't wait no more. I finally have to leave at Noon. Sure enough..., my phone goes off half an hour later. Delivery attempted - no one home"! Now it's Thanksgiving and I won't get it till Friday... aaarrrghh!!

BTW... Aquadive was behind me all the way, pushing to get it through Customs, etc. They couldn't have been better! Hopefully, Friday I can post up some pix! At this point, I am sure the wait will be well worth it!

I have to keep looking at pix too! It's going to be a crummy Thanksgiving... family is scattered and the wife is in the hospital. It is really going to drag. Hopefully some football will get me through it!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Stellite said:


> Honestly, I can't stop staring at the pictures of it. There is something about those yellow highlights and strap. But in reality what sold me on the watch was the ETA 2893 movement. I consider the 2892 one of the great movements of the last century. It is the best auto movement ETA has ever made by a long shot. It is inherently more accurate than the 2824 in all it's versions and it is one of the dimensionally smallest auto movements made. IMO Omega never should have moved away from this movement. My first one in my omega smp from the 90's went 18 years without a service and ran perfect. Took it in for service and internally the movement was in excellent condition according to the service center. So to get a quality dive watch, with a top shelf movement, limited edition to boot for under 2k, is a no brainer honestly. And since I have not owned an Aquadive, it fits right in.


I think your path to satisfaction should start with this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-aquadive-poseidon-gmt-100-limited-edition-5037745.html . I received mine yesterday and I've placed a bunch of somewhat sloppy celly pict. on that thread. Here's a teaser for ya.............

















I have a very strong feeling, based on your diving back round, that you're going to really like the Poseidon. And it's yellow ;-) Enjoy!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

watchobs said:


> I think your path to satisfaction should start with this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-aquadive-poseidon-gmt-100-limited-edition-5037745.html . I received mine yesterday and I've placed a bunch of somewhat sloppy celly pict. on that thread. Here's a teaser for ya.............
> 
> View attachment 14661827
> 
> ...


Stunning watch. The watch head itself looks amazing.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Fantastic looking watch! Congrats OP, you picked a real beauty.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow.... That freaken beautiful with that yellow bracelet. Love it. Can't wait for mine to come. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

This one will be a forever keeper. I will probably take this one to Scotland with me next year.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That will be such a great summer beach watch on that yellow strap.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

(As posted elsewhere)

Me too..., me too...

First of all, some swag...



Nice presentation...



Don't forget to look under the cushion...



Please forgive the shipping dust...









Where's that Logo?



I may have to do an unboxing thread. Nice box and packaging (which is important to me, if I pay a decent amount of money). Really impressed, very hefty! Was surprised that it is 1000 meter depth (originally, that was up in the air as.well). Only a couple of complaints... these old 60+ year old eyes really can't see the rehaut for the GMT... it's really just a guess, the bezel action is good but my big ol' fingers tend to slip off. I was surprised the Isofrane strap did not have the buckle marked as Aquadive or their symbol. It is ID'd as Isofrane on the backside. Was pleased that it came with the yellow strap mounted. You could say it POPS!

Quality all the way. As mentioned, I had some ordering and Customs/FedEx problems that Aquadive CS didn't hesitate and jumped right in and helped!

Thanx AD... great job!!


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> (As posted elsewhere)
> 
> Me too..., me too...
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures. Thanks for posting. So they are 1000m. nice


----------



## mattconeill (Feb 4, 2009)

Can’t believe I missed this one - great looking watch!


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

mattconeill said:


> Can't believe I missed this one - great looking watch!


You didn't, still 34 pieces left, grab one before they're gone: https://shop.aquadive.com/product/aquadive-poseidon-gmt/


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

This one is much nicer than I expected. So far without giving it a super critical inspection, I can say that the machining and finishing is quite nice, and I was mostly impressed by the sharpness of the dial text. I'm not a fan of printed dials, at least in modern watches, but I was very impressed with this one. The coloring is great too, bright but not obnoxious with a touch of orange to balance it out.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

MegaloMajik said:


> This one is much nicer than I expected. So far without giving it a super critical inspection, I can say that the machining and finishing is quite nice, and I was mostly impressed by the sharpness of the dial text. I'm not a fan of printed dials, at least in modern watches, but I was very impressed with this one. The coloring is great too, bright but not obnoxious with a touch of orange to balance it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


how's the lume on this one?


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Stellite said:


> how's the lume on this one?


Lume is #LEGIT


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Stellite said:


> how's the lume on this one?


Posted elsewhere, sometime ago. So if you didn't catch it... this thing's a torch!


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Stellite said:


> how's the lume on this one?


Good question, you've forced me to test it...
So I've given it a minute long charge under phone flashlighting. I've tried to adjust the photo to best match the actual output but the pic still appears a bit optimistic I'm afraid, but its pretty close.

Not Seiko bright but not bad, It does have a decent glow and while I can't speak to duration just yet, the lume has the look of a deep/thick application that I think will hold a charge for a while. 
It has a really nice consistency to it that definitely speaks to quality









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Stellite said:


> how's the lume on this one?


Here's another next to a Tudor Pelagos LHD, I believe this to be more accurate than the last photo.
Hard to tell from the photos but the Poseidon has the Pelagos beat on this one, perhaps only by nature of the colors used. The Pelagos has a nice light blue shade, a hard sell, never matched up to the blue of the maxi dial Explorer ii I let go of.

I gave it another couple minutes charge on this one.

You have to forgive my lack of enthusiasm, after years of Seiko lume I'm not genuinely impressed by much, but I do believe they did a pro job on this one. 
Someone with more time and patience needs to give it a 15 minute exposure followed by an hourly update to see how well it really holds up.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. Very legit indeed. It is almost impossible for most brands to match Seiko or Citizen divers lume. But this lume is more than acceptable. Thanks for the pics.


----------

